# Williams Aeros Genesis



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been in the market for a new frame to and have looked at several; Scott Solace, BMC Gran Fondo, Cervelo R3 and S3, as well as an Argon 18 Gallium. A friend of mine saw this Genesis Carbon Road Frame and it certainly caught my attention. 

As with most, I'm on a budget of no more than around $2000, and of course less is good too. Read a review on Bike Radar from July, Williams Cycling Aeros Genesis review - BikeRadar, and thought that what they didn't like (less stiffness than some other bikes) was something that an actual racer would notice, and since I'm not a racer it wouldn't be an issue for me. One thing that I really liked was that it has very good aero properties, but also has a very nice and compliant ride similar to that of an endurance bike. 

I know Williams for their high quality wheels, but the frame looks pretty nice. I'm just wondering if anyone on here has had any real world experience with it. 

Thanks in advance. 

Brandon


----------

